# Augh!!! I'm anxious!!



## estie (Jan 29, 2008)

I just took the NREMT and I was only in there for an hour and I got to around question 120 before it cut off on me. I felt pretty confident about the answers that I gave, but some of them I were pretty iffy on. I know for sure I got the last question right, which I remember almost word for word. It was about child abuse, at least, that's what my gut answer was anyway. So ya. I'll find out in a few days. So I'm crossing my fingers I pass this thing because I really want this!!


----------



## milhouse (Jan 29, 2008)

well i got cut off around 120 also prob felt the same as you i had a pretty good feeling i passed. anyways i was suppose to get notified by email of my results and i never did but i checked the national registry the next day and it said that the examination was scored and that i passed please wait while we mail the results or something like that. just keep checking in with NREMT.org and you'll check under "check application status". good luck and if you passed welcome to the field of EMT's.


----------



## piranah (Jan 29, 2008)

i got cut off at 70 and passed..... and at that level of questions its either you bombed it entirely or you got a mad  high score...i was :censored::censored::censored::censored:tin bricks for like 6 hors then i checked the NREMT site on my application status and it said i passed... so i was estatic..dont worry if you feel you studied enough and are confident with yourself you passed.... good luck brotha


----------



## piranah (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry bout the profanity..:b


----------



## estie (Jan 30, 2008)

*I passed!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)*

Hellz ya!!! I feel so accomplished right now. FINALLY!! I can do whatever I want to do with my life and I'll actually be happy ^^!!!

-Bekka


----------



## MikeTheBlade (Jan 30, 2008)

estie said:


> Hellz ya!!! I feel so accomplished right now. FINALLY!! I can do whatever I want to do with my life and I'll actually be happy ^^!!!
> 
> -Bekka



NNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 30, 2008)

estie said:


> Hellz ya!!! I feel so accomplished right now. FINALLY!! I can do whatever I want to do with my life and I'll actually be happy ^^!!!
> 
> -Bekka


 
Congrats. Now its time for the real education and learning to truly begin.


----------



## bstone (Jan 30, 2008)

estie said:


> Hellz ya!!! I feel so accomplished right now. FINALLY!! I can do whatever I want to do with my life and I'll actually be happy ^^!!!
> 
> -Bekka




:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:YAYYAYYYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY


CONGRATS


----------



## piranah (Jan 30, 2008)

truly congratulations.. its a great feeling


----------



## estie (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you very much you guys!!! =) Finally accomplished something so wonderful, it's the best feeling in the world. Today marks a new day and a new beginning and the start of the rest of my life! =) wOOt on that!

-Bekka


----------

